# hard lesson to learn..



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

unfortunately, my black betta has taken a turn for the worse. he's still alive, and although it doesnt look as if he will make it, im stil going to do small water changes and put salt in. he's not as pale as last night but its still a sorry sight. should he die, id have to spend $85 for another black one. just cause they're my favourite colour. sigh. its going to be a hard day


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through that. I wish there was something I could say to help. This hobby is an emotional roller coaster sometimes...hang in there.


----------



## bettabarbara (Aug 26, 2013)

sharkettelaw said:


> unfortunately, my black betta has taken a turn for the worse. he's still alive, and although it doesnt look as if he will make it, im stil going to do small water changes and put salt in. he's not as pale as last night but its still a sorry sight. should he die, id have to spend $85 for another black one. just cause they're my favourite colour. sigh. its going to be a hard day


Oh....how is he doing??


----------

